# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  "IN-KU Amazing Dance - 2013" Четвертый Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие"

## Symeon

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku" и Хореографический Художественный Совет приглашают всех пользователей, имеющих отношение к хореографическому искусству и танцевальному творчеству, принять участие в Четвертом Форумском конкурсе хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" - "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013".

*

----------


## Symeon

*Сроки проведения конкурса: с 10 апреля по 30 апреля 2013г.*

*Сроки предоставления конкурсных материалов: с 10 марта по 31 марта 2013г.*

*Квалификационные категории участников конкурса:* 

*·	I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»
·	II квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»
·	III специальная квалификационная категория «ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ»* 

*Возрастные категории конкурса:* 
*"Baby"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 2-5 лет;
*"Дети-1"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 5-8 лет;
*"Дети-2"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 8-10 лет;
*"Юниоры-1"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 11-15 лет;
*"Молодежь-1"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 16-20 лет;
*"Молодежь-2"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 21-30 лет;
*"Сеньоры-1"* - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 30-45 лет;
*"Гранд-Сеньоры"* - возраст участников танцевального номера 45 лет и старше.


*Номинации конкурса: классический танец, народный танец, современный (эстрадный) танец, спортивный (бальный) танец, детский танец (азы танца по программе детского сада), коммуникативные танцы (анимация, танцевальный интерактив), танцевальная аэробика и танцевальный фитнес*

*Критерии оценки конкурсных танцевальных композиций:
1. Композиция танцевального номера
2. Техника исполнения
3. Имидж (сюда входит костюм, макияж, аксессуары и т.д.)*

*НЕЗАВИСИМОЕ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОЕ ЖЮРИ КОНКУРСА БУДЕТ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНО ПОСЛЕ ОФИЦИАЛЬНОГО ОТКРЫТИЯ КОНКУРСА И С МОМЕНТА НАЧАЛА ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЬСКОГО ГОЛОСОВАНИЯ*

----------


## Symeon

*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*

1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на любой удобный файлообменник.

2. Ссылка на загруженный файл *строго* в срок *с 10 марта до 31 марта* отправляется техническому координатору конкурса только по указанному адресу электронной почты: Valeruay@bk.ru. *Заявки, отправленные другими способами, приниматься к рассмотрению не будут!* В сопроводительном письме отправляемого материала *обязательно* нужно указать тему, например: «Маша Иванова. Саратов. Материал на конкурс»

3. Участник конкурса заполняет анкету, в которой обязательно указывается: квалификационная категория участника, номинация конкурса, возрастная категория участников, название коллектива, Ф.,И.,О. руководителя и хореографа-постановщика номера, название танцевального номера, адрес электронной почты, никнейм на Форуме IN-KU. Анкета отправляется *одновременно* с видео материалами техническому координатору конкурса строго на указанный адрес электронной почты.

*Скачать бланк Анкеты Участника конкурса*

*Требования к содержанию конкурсных материалов:* 
видеозапись танцевального номера продолжительностью от двух до пяти минут; качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео камерой или цифровой фото камерой (видео, снятое при помощи телефона к конкурсу не допускается); качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 1Gb. Видео материал должен быть записан не ранее 2010 года. На видео записи должны отсутствовать какие-либо титры или описания. Ни в коем случае не допускается, чтобы на видео присутствовало название коллектива или имя хореографа.

*Технический координатор конкурса вправе отклонить материал, не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.*

*Каждый участник имеет право предоставить на конкурс не более трех танцевальных номеров, каждый из которых должен относиться к различным танцевальным направлениям или к разным возрастным категориям танцоров.*

*К участию в конкурсе не допускаются танцевальные композиции, уже принимавшие участие в предыдущих аналогичных конкурсах хореографических постановок, проводимых Форумом IN-KU.*

----------


## Symeon

*Регламент конкурса*

Каждому участнику конкурса присваивается индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников анонимно размещаются техническим координатором конкурса на специальном аккаунте сервера YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса.

Видео плееры конкурсных танцевальных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются только координаторами в этой теме конкурса. *Материалы, размещенные участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета.*

*Пользовательское голосование:*

Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно на плеере YouTube. *Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 10 по 30 апреля 2013г.* *Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут*.

*Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.*

Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.

----------


## Symeon

*Подведение итогов конкурса:*

Профессиональное независимое Жюри конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2013" в срок *с 1 мая по 10 мая 2013г.* принимает окончательное решение, определяет победителей и призеров в каждой из представленных на конкурс квалификационных категорий, номинаций и возрастных категорий танцоров, учитывая количество полученных голосов пользователей, и, в основном, руководствуясь "Положением о проведении Хореографических конкурсов Форума IN-KU", разработанным и утвержденным Хореографическим Художественным Советом форума. Худсовет вправе не присуждать Гран-При конкурса, как и вправе присуждать не все места, как и вправе присуждать несколько призовых мест для конкурсантов, набравших по итогам конкурса одинаковое количество баллов.

Конкурсант – обладатель Приза зрительских симпатий будет определен дополнительно, путем подсчета разницы между общим количеством просмотров конкурсного видео материала и количеством его положительных оценок.

*Итоги конкурса будут опубликованы в этой теме Форума не позднее 20 мая 2013г.

Победители конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД Ин-Ку.*

*МОД Ин-Ку и Оргкомитет вправе внести любые изменения в Положение и регламент конкурса.*

----------


## Symeon

*Вниманию участников конкурса!*

*Для вашего удобства на Форуме открыта специальная, отдельная тема для обсуждения всех вопросов, связанных с предстоящим Конкурсом.*

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!!!
Хореографы и те, кто просто любит смотреть на потрясающее действо -  ТАНЕЦ!
Я поздравляю всех нас с началом конкурса,  уже четвертого!!! 
Пусть как можно больше участников присылают свои материалы, жюри СПРАВИТСЯ!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Администрация форума и МОД ИНКУ объявляют главные призы конкурса!

**Всем* *Дипломантам и лауреатам** будут выданы документы об участии в конкурсе -**дипломы международного образца**.

*
*Победитель ГРАН ПРИ получит ценный кубок и Приглашение посетить одну из европейских столиц с оплаченным проживанием 3 суток на двоих человек!

*

----------


## Symeon

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!*

[IMG]http://*********org/3058995.png[/IMG]

*СПЕШИТЕ ПРИНЯТЬ УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ!!!*

----------


## Symeon

*WARNING!* 
*Ни одно из поступивших писем-заявок на участие в конкурсе по истечении указанного срока, то есть уже в 00 часов 00 минут 1 апреля, техническими координаторами рассматриваться не будут. Указанный адрес электронной почты будет аннулирован. Просьбы о приеме материала по истечении указанного срока, направляемые организаторам конкурса в личных сообщениях не будут приниматься во внимание.*

----------

